# My Beautiful Girl



## Shonagh (Apr 28, 2013)

My Girl Ella has been gone for a few months now. I rescued her at 2.5yrs old, she had spent all her time tied to a tree until I found her. She was the most beautiful girl with the best personality and kindest nature. All she ever wanted was to go and play fetch in the fields near my house, or rearrange the stones at a local riverbed.  

She was my introduction to German Shepherds and she was a true ambassador for her breed and anyone that met her fell in Love.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww she looks a lot like my girl! What a sweetie!! 

You must miss her terribly.


----------



## Shonagh (Apr 28, 2013)

My heart is broken.. but you know life goes on.. but feel like I was very lucky to meet her.. she was special! Hey aren't they all


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I have tears in my eyes that is so sweet what a beautiful girl may she rest in peace


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

She looks like she was such a sweet girl and she sure looks happy in your photo. They remain in our hearts.
Sheilah


----------

